# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Waasland (Campus Fabiolaziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Waasland (Campus Fabiolaziekenhuis)
Hospitaalstraat 24
Hamme

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Waasland


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Waasland.*

----------

